# Configuration optimale imap/pop sur plusieurs supports



## badro (25 Août 2010)

Hello,

Petite question, je suis assez novice dans le domaine des paramétrages d'application mails (disons que je me suis toujours contenté du strict nécessaire sans m'y intéresser).

Mais avec la multiplication des supports de travail permettant de les relever (le mac, iphone, ipad), je me pose la question de la configuration optimale pour coordonner ces différents éléments.

Pour le moment, j'ai configurer sur mon mac en pop pour ne pas avoir à gérer le stockage limité sur le serveur et pouvoir garder une trace sur mon DD quoi qu'il en soit, et pour le reste de mes supports mobiles (iphones etc...), configuration en imap pour pouvoir y accéder au cours de la journée, sans empecher d'en garder à terme une trace sur mon mac au prochain relevé de mail sur ce dernier.

Ca vous semble une bonne solution, ou y a plus optimal?
merci!


----------



## Fmparis (25 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

et tu arrives à faire marcher la même adresse mail et la syncro sur le différents protocoles et supports ?
A priori il me semble que tu ne peux pas avoir la même adresse mail configuré sur les deux protocoles au même temps ! Ou alors je vais apprendre quelque chose aujourd'hui  !

En revanche le Imap me paraît le plus approprié justement. tu pourras le consulter de sur n'importe où et n'importe quel support.

Attendons de voir l'avis des experts 

Bonne journée


----------



## badro (25 Août 2010)

Effectivement j'ai mon compte free en imap sur mon iphone et en pop sur mon ordi, et ça marche relativement bien:

- si le message est d'abord recu sur l'iphone, je peux le télécharger ultérieurement sur mon mac en pop (auquel cas il disparait de l'iphone au prochain relevé)
- si le message est d'abord recu sur le mac, il est instantannément récupéré du serveur et ne pourra pas être récupéré en imap sur un mobile/ipad

pour le moment ça me permet d'avoir tous mes mails quand je suis en déplacement, tout en gardant une trace écrite et automatiquement sur mon pc des que je lance mail, et ça marche plutot bien


----------



## lepetitpiero (25 Août 2010)

Tous les FAI ne permettent pas le protocole IMAP.  Donc quel FAI as-tu?


----------



## Fmparis (25 Août 2010)

Bon à savoir  je suis chez Free aussi. Pour l'instant je n'ai pas besoin car je n'utilise pas mon téléph. pour les mails mais dans un avenir pas très lointain j'aurai besoin ! En tout cas tu m'as appris une bonne aujourd'hui 

A plus


----------



## marvel63 (25 Août 2010)

IMAP est effectivement extremement pratique : perso avec ma femme, synchro de tous nos comptes mails sur un Mac et deux iPhones.

Nous passons par une adresse Gmail, et avons mis une règle de transfert sur nos comptes mails Orange, Laposte et hotmail.
Autre avantage de GMail, c'est qu'en changeant de FAI on ne change pas d'adresse mail


----------



## badro (25 Août 2010)

marvel63 a dit:


> IMAP est effectivement extremement pratique : perso avec ma femme, synchro de tous nos comptes mails sur un Mac et deux iPhones.
> 
> Nous passons par une adresse Gmail, et avons mis une règle de transfert sur nos comptes mails Orange, Laposte et hotmail.
> Autre avantage de GMail, c'est qu'en changeant de FAI on ne change pas d'adresse mail



je suis effectivement chez free comme FAI
par contre j'utilise mon abo orange en smtp (numerodetel@orange.fr comme identifiant), donc quelque soit le FAI sur lequel je suis, freebox, neufbox, etc... ca passe, pas besoin de changer d'adresse mail.

gmail est vraiment avantageux?


----------



## lepetitpiero (25 Août 2010)

si tu es chez free... le smtp a utilisé est celui de free, si tu utilises celui de Orange ça ne marchera pas ( sauf si tu as encore ton abonnement internet chez orange ). De plus Orange ne permet pas le IMAP


----------



## badro (25 Août 2010)

quand je suis chez moi, sur ma freebox, meme si j'utilise mon compte orange (celui lié à mon iphone, j'ai jamais eu de compte internet chez orange), ça passe

l'avantage de mon smtp orange est qu'il marche (de ce que j'ai pu en voir) quelque soit le réseau sur lequel je suis connecté ​


----------



## lepetitpiero (25 Août 2010)

ah ben oui ... je ne pensais plus à l'abonnement iphone  oui logique que ça marche donc...


----------



## Fmparis (25 Août 2010)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> si tu es chez free... le smtp a utilisé est celui de free, si tu utilises celui de Orange ça ne marchera pas ( sauf si tu as encore ton abonnement internet chez orange ). De plus Orange ne permet pas le IMAP



Oui chez Free il suffit de régler cela dans l'interface de gestion et tu peux utiliser le smtp que tu veux ! J'utilise trois différents à la maison sans problème.


----------



## badro (25 Août 2010)

Fmparis a dit:


> Oui chez Free il suffit de régler cela dans l'interface de gestion et tu peux utiliser le smtp que tu veux ! J'utilise trois différents à la maison sans problème.



pareil, du coup je me retrouve avec celui de mon abonnement chez ovh, celui de free et celui de orange!

vous savez si la combine du smtp orange marche chez sfr et bouygues ? (information qui peut être intéressante si on est amené à changer d'opé!)


----------



## Fmparis (25 Août 2010)

badro a dit:


> pareil, du coup je me retrouve avec celui de mon abonnement chez ovh, celui de free et celui de orange!
> 
> vous savez si la combine du smtp orange marche chez sfr et bouygues ? (information qui peut être intéressante si on est amené à changer d'opé!)



Non... je suis un inconditionnel de Free  j'espère ne pas avoir besoin de changer.
J'attends même avec impatience leur arrivée pour le téléphone portable avec j'espère une offre "quadriplay" défiant toute concurrence  !   

à +


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Août 2010)

marvel63 a dit:


> IMAP est effectivement extremement pratique : perso avec ma femme, synchro de tous nos comptes mails sur un Mac et deux iPhones.



Effectivement, pour gérer un compte mail sur plusieurs appareils (Mac, iPhone,..) IMAP est épatant.



marvel63 a dit:


> Autre avantage de GMail, c'est qu'en changeant de FAI on ne change pas d'adresse mail



+ 1

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h18 ----------




badro a dit:


> gmail est vraiment avantageux?



Oui.

Et ça évite bien des tracas, comme se prendre la tête avec ça :



badro a dit:


> pareil, du coup je me retrouve avec celui de mon abonnement chez ovh, celui de free et celui de orange!
> 
> vous savez si la combine du smtp orange marche chez sfr et bouygues ? (information qui peut être intéressante si on est amené à changer d'opé!)



PS : en IMAP, tu peux gérer les mails stockés sur le serveur depuis ton logiciel de courrier électronique. Donc ça ne sert à rien d'avoir le compte mail en POP sur un "support de travail" et en IMAP sur un autre.


----------



## roopkeed (10 Septembre 2010)

J'ai déja perdu des mails importants sur l'iphone configuré en IMAP. Je ne sais pas ce qui s'est passé. Donc pour moi, l'interet d'un doublon IMAP sur l'iphone et POP sur un ordi fixe c'est d'avoir une sorte de sauvegarde.
J'ai prévu un relevé toutes les 3 min sur le fixe en POP pour la sauvegarde. L'ordi portable et l'iphone chopent les mails en IMAP quand je les allume. Le petit inconvénient est que les mails apparaissent en 'déja lu' et donc c'est pas facile de repérer les nouveaux mails.
une idée ?


----------



## ntx (11 Septembre 2010)

Regarde les réglages possibles dans les préférences. Tu ne nous as pas dit quel client tu utilisais. Dans certains il est possible de régler le changement d'état du drapeau "lu" mais je n'ai rien vu de tel dans Mail.


----------



## Fmparis (11 Septembre 2010)

Sinon tu fais juste une règle pour tous les mails entrant / marquer comme non lu.
Comme ça même les mails déjà lu par ipjone quand ils entrerons dans Mail et seront marqué comme non lu 

Bonne soirée


----------



## abcde50 (31 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai moi aussi galéré un bon moment pour pouvoir paramétrer Mail sur iMac et aussi sur iPhone en IMAP. 
Assistance mac, 3900 d'Orange.. personne pour répondre...

Voici ma méthode et qui fonctionne : 

serveur de réception : imap4.orange.fr
serveur d'envoi smtp : smtp.premium.orange.fr

Dans avancé le port à indiquer : 143 
Préfixe du chemin IMAP : INBOX

Il faut dire que j'ai dû supprimer mon compte POP pour le recréer en IMAP. 

Voilà !


----------



## SkaraB15 (10 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour Himeji,

J'arrive très tard après ta réponse, mais c'est la seule qui me convient dans l'Internet mondial 



Himeji a dit:


> PS : en IMAP, tu peux gérer les mails stockés sur le serveur depuis ton logiciel de courrier électronique. Donc ça ne sert à rien d'avoir le compte mail en POP sur un "support de travail" et en IMAP sur un autre.



Je souhaite justement avoir un support de travail central (le iMac).
Quand les mails arrivent dessus, ils sont supprimés du serveur et je les stocke par thème.

Mais tant qu'ils n'arrivent pas sur le iMac, quand je suis en déplacement par exemple, ils arrivent sur les autres (iPad, iPhone).

J'ai paramétré toutes les boîtes email sous IMAP mais je pense que les config ne sont pas bonnes.
Je ne sais pas quoi cocher...

J'ai certains mails par exemple qui n'arrivent pas sur le iPhone alors qu'ils arrivent sur les autres machines...

Si tu as un tuyau, je suis preneuse !

Un grand merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Octobre 2014)

SkaraB15 a dit:


> Bonjour Himeji,
> 
> J'arrive très tard après ta réponse, mais c'est la seule qui me convient dans l'Internet mondial
> 
> ...



En IMAP les mails restent sur le serveur même après relève des mails et ils sont visibles de la même façon sur tous les appareils.

Quel est ton fournisseur de messagerie ?


----------



## SkaraB15 (10 Octobre 2014)

Je suis chez SFR, mais j'ai un serveur dédié et mes adresses emails sont rattachés à mes noms de domaine perso


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Octobre 2014)

SkaraB15 a dit:


> Je suis chez SFR, mais j'ai un serveur dédié et mes adresses emails sont rattachés à mes noms de domaine perso



Je ne peux pas t'aider, ne connaissant pas les réglages pour ça.


----------

